# Push-pull training? 6 days a week?



## barmitsfa (May 12, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]I'm very new to training but is there anything wrong with going straight into an advanced training program like training your body parts 3x a week. working out 6x a day?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If i'm going to start from a very small weight and slowly progress with it. should be fine right?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anyone recommend a program that does this style training method? I keep seeing people talk about it but I don't know exactly what written programs say it.[/FONT]


----------



## Timothy Wilson (May 12, 2020)

Hi, here i have found on Quora. not bad program 
*Push/Pull/Leg 6-day :*
Workout (Push, Pull & Legs)
*You can follow this routine for 6?8 weeks weeks
-*Monday: Chest, shoulders, tri*
5 minutes cardio, and stretching movements
1.bench press 4 sets 8 reps (try to lift heavy)
2. Incline Dumbell Press / Incline Bench Press 3 sets 12 reps (moderate heavy)
3. Cable crossover 3 sets 12 reps (moderate weight)
4. shoulder press 4 sets 8 reps ( try to lift heavy)
5. lateral raises 3 sets 12 reps (moderate weight)
6. skull crushers for triceps 3 sets 8 reps (moderate weight)
7. triceps pushdown with straight bar 3 sets 10 reps (moderate weight)
At last 12-15 minutes cardio (treadmill)
-*Tuesday: Back, Traps, Biceps*
warmup!
1. Lat Pulldown 3 sets of 8 (heavy)
2. T-Bar Row 4 sets 8-10 reps (try to lift heavy)
3. Seated Row Machine 3 sets 12 reps (moderate weight)
4. Dumbell Shrugs 4 sets 8-10 reps ( try to lift heavy)
5. Barbell Curl 21's (moderate/lightweight) - 2 sets of 21's
6. Preacher Curl 4 sets 8 reps (try to increase weight slightly in next sets)
7. Hammer curl 4 sets 8-8 reps (heavy)
5-7 minutes cardio (treadmill)
-*Wednesday: Legs*
warm up
1. squats 4 sets 12 reps (moderate weight, not too heavy)
2. Leg Curl 3 sets 12 reps (not too heavy weight)
3. Goodmornings/ STIFF LEG deadlift 3 sets 10 reps
4. Lunges 4 sets with 8-8 reps with both legs (with weights in hand- 10kg dumbell in each hand)
5. standing calf raises 3 sets 8 reps (hold one moderate weight dumbell in hand)
6. seated calf raises 3 sets 15 reps (moderate weight)
10-12 minutes cardio (cycling)
-*Thursday: Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
warm up
1. Dumbell Bench Press 4 sets 8 reps (try to lift heavy)
2. ChesT Press Machine 4 sets 12 reps (moderate weight)
3. Decline Dumbell Press/ Chest Dips (3 sets 12 reps)
4. Overhead press 3 sets 8 reps (moderate weight)
5. Rear Pec Fly 3 sets 10 reps (lightweight)
6. Triceps Pushdown (Rope) 4 sets 8 reps (try to lift heavy)
7. Tricep extensions with one dumbell in both hands - 4 sets 8-10 reps (moderate weight)
instead of cardio: do Abs!
1. leg raises 3 sets 15 reps
2. crunches 4 sets 10-12 reps
-*Friday: Back, Traps, Biceps*
1. Deadlift, if can't do this, do RACK PULLS 4 sets 5 reps (try to lift heavy)
2. Lat Pulldown- Close grip 4 sets 12 reps (moderate weight)
3. Back Rope pulldown 3 sets 10 reps (not too heavy)
4. Dumbel Shrugs 4 sets 8 reps (try to lift heavy)
5. Bent Over Rowing On Smith Machine 4 sets 12 reps (lightweight)
6. Dumbell curls 4 sets 8-8 reps with both hands
7. Concentration curls 4 sets 12-12 reps with both hands (lightweight)
8. Bicep Curl on cable- single hand at a time ( 3 sets 6-7 reps with each hand) (moderate heavy, try to increase weight)
instead of cardio: Do :
Russian twist 30 seconds
then immediately Plank for 30 seconds
take 30 seconds rest
do this 2-3 times
-*Saturday: Legs*
warm up
1. squats 4 sets 8-10 reps (try to lift heavy then previous session)
2. Legs extension 4 sets 12 reps (moderate heavy, increase weight)
3. Leg Press 4 sets 8 reps (try to lift heavy)
4. Hack Squats on Smith Machine 3 sets 12 reps (moderate weight, slightly light)
5. Calf raises on Leg press Machine 4 sets 8-10 reps (moderate heavy)
6. seated calf raises 3 sets 12 reps (moderate heavy)
Cardio: Treadmill for 5 minutes, then Cycling for 3-4 minutes
*Sunday: Rest*
*NOTE: *Here in this program, you'll follow a diet according to your goals.
Fat loss or muscle building mainly depends on your diet.
Whichever workout program you follow, you diet will make you to reach to your desired physique.
If you're working out for *fat loss*,then you have to be in caloric deficit, which means you'll be consuming less calories(200 to 500 calories less initially) from your maintenance calories ( approx 2000).
If you working out for *Muscle building*,then you have to be in caloric suplus, which means you'll be consuming more calories(200 to 500 more initially) fron your maintenance calories.


----------



## barmitsfa (May 13, 2020)

Timothy Wilson said:


> Hi, here i have found on Quora. not bad program
> *Push/Pull/Leg 6-day :*
> Workout (Push, Pull & Legs)
> *You can follow this routine for 6?8 weeks weeks
> ...




Thanks dude, This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

